# bald spot treatments. cheap and easy to use?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like my genetics are catching up to me. getting pretty thin at the back. I might accept it at 50 but in my 30s, not so sure. Especially trying to get back into dating. 

Anyone know of rogain knock offs or comparables that work well?


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Just accept you are loosing your hair and get on with your life.

If it puts some women off dating you then they are obviously to obsessed with outward appearance and best avoided anyway.

Just remember to rub in some sun tan lotion if you are lucky enough to get any good weather as it is all to easy to get a sunburned head.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

A dermatologist might have some things you can try that will be relatively low-cost. Mine has me on Viviscal Professional to help with thinning hair. 

If he's not going to go for a medical/surgical fix, though, I would honestly prefer to see a guy who is balding just own it. IMO, it's not the balding that's the real problem. It's the desperation to hide it - or the attempt, in vain, to pretend it isn't there - that comes off as unattractive. 

Just say "NO" to comb-overs. The tonsured-monk look where you keep the same haircut you've had, except for the growing shiny patch on the crown, isn't really a good option either. It's got a definite "refusing to face reality" vibe that's a little unappealing. A good stylist will be able to advise you on a length and style that will work for you, but I actually like a really short buzz cut or even a shaved head.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> Looks like my genetics are catching up to me. getting pretty thin at the back. I might accept it at 50 but in my 30s, not so sure. Especially trying to get back into dating.
> 
> Anyone know of rogain knock offs or comparables that work well?


It might be genetic , but before you attempt anything first check your health.
Some men bald early.

But in most cases, micro nutrient deficiencies , and stress related issues are the causes of baldness.

Zinc especially is the main culprit.

Zinc for Hair Loss - Does it Work? - ProgressiveHealth.com

Most men are unaware of this , but taking a good chelated Zinc supplement like ZMA does help with hair loss , ED , and a few other male related problems.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

They are called clippers. Buzz that sh!t.

Bruce Willis owns it and looks good. 

Thinning hair guy that tries to hold onto it? Not a good look.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Ch Ch Ch Chia Head.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Embrace it dude.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been using minoxodil ("Rogaine") with a decent amount of success for a few years now. It helps keep my thin spots on the top of my head from getting thinner. The secret is that the more hair you have the better Rogaine works, so don't wait until you are totally bald in an area before you use it.

You can get "generic minoxodil" at walmart or one of the pharmacy chains for about 40% - 50% less than brand name Rogaine.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Read up on the systemic affects of meds such as Rogaine. To me it isn't worth the risks and side effects.

A woman who is put off by a bald spot to the extent she would not date you or would stop dating you, well she is not a quality woman. She is shallow and not interested in the real you. I would worry about her long term commitment.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Invest in a good razor...


----------



## ILaughedLast (Jul 26, 2014)

Speaking from experience, shave it and the bald spot disappears!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously though,

I seems to me that bald is in .
I see mostly mature men sporting it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Most women don't care about your hairline as long as you own it. Those are marketing gimmicks you get you to spend money. Just make sure the rest of you is in good shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Whatever it is that you decide to do, just don't let anyone talk you into using Ron Popeil's "Spray-On-Hair!"*


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Astounded! Stock Photo 121080253 : Shutterstock

Is this the mad professor you like?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

I blame my thinning hair on years of having to wear headgear. May have nothing to due with it, might be all the hard living. It isn't too noticeable as it is usually cut short unless I'm on special "assignment".

Getting old sucks.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thor said:


> Read up on the systemic affects of meds such as Rogaine. To me it isn't worth the risks and side effects


The side of effects of minoxidil ("Rogaine") are relatively minor such as skin/scalp irritation. Propecia on the other hand, has a ton of unpleasant side effects, including loss of sex drive, and prostate issues. 

Generic rogaine is a cheap and low-risk thing to try if you are losing a bit of hair.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I began losing my hair at 24, just right out of college, and have been bald since then. That was 15 years ago. A few women think it was sexy, but most women didn't like it. My wife could tolerated it, and I remembered she wishes she met me before I was bald when she first look at my old photos when we are dating.
Being bald had its advantage too, like being far easier to be recognized by others. Most people that I met once will remember me mostly by me being bald. I just need to equip my baldness with being positive and extrovert, and I will be ready to roll...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ripper said:


> I blame my thinning hair on years of having to wear headgear. May have nothing to due with it, might be all the hard living. It isn't too noticeable as it is usually cut short unless I'm on special "assignment".
> 
> Getting old sucks.


One of my best mates blames his balding (from 22) on having to pick up spent brass on the firing range and collecting it in his bush hat. I don't believe a word of it, since I had to pick up the same with him and I've got plenty of hair and I'm 43.

I agree that getting old sucks.


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

number 1 buzz cut - like others have said, embrace it.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

When the hair I have left starts to get more than 1/2" long, I feel like I'm doing the comb-over thing. Just keep it short and what happens, happens.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> *Whatever it is that you decide to do, just don't let anyone talk you into using Ron Popeil's "Spray-On-Hair!"*


Believe it or not, I have a cousin who recently revealed to me that he uses this stuff; actually not the Ron Popeil type, apparently there are different brands.

Anyway, he has some hair that forms a hairline in front, but on top, he is extremely thin; however, until he showed me, I had never thought a thing about him having anything other than a full head of hair. I was very surprised being that people make fun of this stuff a lot.

I'm sure celebrities use similar stuff. I remember Charles Gibson on Good Morning America once talking about painting him a head of hair.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> The side of effects of minoxidil ("Rogaine") are relatively minor such as skin/scalp irritation. Propecia on the other hand, has a ton of unpleasant side effects, including loss of sex drive, and prostate issues.



Meh. My sex drive is as good as new after four years on Propecia lol and the only side effect is slight weight gain. Prostate health stellar according to Dr. Quack. 

This has helped preserve my Einstein hair to its natural unruly look. My employee badge (pre Propecia) shows some seriously thinning middle age guy but Propecia has done quite a job in reversing hair loss. 

Dr. Quack uses it too but he started late and has a way to go.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Personal said:


> One of my best mates blames his balding (from 22) on having to pick up spent brass on the firing range and collecting it in his bush hat.


And then put the hat back on with it full of hot casings?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Jetranger said:


> And then put the hat back on with it full of hot casings?


Ouch! Not quite, you then dump the cases into the empty sandbags you brought (infantry range shoots produce a lot of spent brass). That mate of mine is now a largely bald Company Sergeant Major (CSM) in a Regular Army Infantry Battalion.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Personal said:


> Gotta love Space 1999!


I like Space 1999 but I loved UFO! We were going to be so modern by now....what happened? lol

ufo (1970) episode 1 - Identified part 1 of 4 - YouTube


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

That was an awesome show!! Good effects too given the time. Alas, no miracle treatments ever came to be.


----------

